# For Sale - 52100 Wa Sujihiki w/Acid Bomb Patina



## Dave Martell (Nov 13, 2018)

*300mm Wa Sujihiki in 52100 - Professional*

*




*

*
Just in time for Thanksgiving turkey carving duty...this knife will make you look like a PRO...not a Shmoe!
*





Model - Sujihiki

Blade Length - 300mm

Steel - 52100 (high carbon ball bearing steel)

Blade Finish - "Vintage Acid Bomb" Patina

Hardness - Rc 62-63 (with cryo)

Height (at heel) - 45mm

Weight - 7.6oz (215g)

Handle Style - Wa Octagonal (tapered) with rounded butt

Handle Materials - Maple Burl with double marbled buffalo horn & G10 spacers

FREE Lifetime Sharpening included!

The blade is made from cryo treated 52100 (high carbon ball bearing steel) hardened to Rc62-63, it's tough yet easy to sharpen.

The blade's surface has been treated to what I'm calling a _"vintage acid bomb"_ patina, a multi-level combination of acids/mustard applied in stages. This was done for aesthetics as well as for a reduction in (negative) oxidation and reactivity. The result is a unique one of a kind look that has some worthwhile function to it. 

The wa octagonal handle is made from a lively dyed maple burl paired with really nice marbled buffalo horn on both ends. The butt cap is rounded. The color of the maple burl was listed as "teal" when purchased, it leans towards green vs blue. The G10 spacers are black and orange in color.

The handle has been sealed with several coats of a varnish/oil finish. 

_*Please see close up pictures for details._



Shipping *FREE* for USA 

_International Shipping will be charged $35 flat fee - A Paypal invoice will be sent after checkout

*If interested in purchasing you can either checkout HERE or send me a PM with your email address and (if international) your location, I'll follow by sending you a Paypal invoice.*

Thanks,
Dave_


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 13, 2018)

PS - this knife looks 10x better in person. If you like it in the pictures you'll be blown away with it in your hands.


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 14, 2018)

So what do you guys think of this?


----------



## milkbaby (Nov 14, 2018)

Dave Martell said:


> So what do you guys think of this?



I think it is beautiful! And I usually don't like forced patina, but it really looks nice and complementary to the maple burl.

I really like the 300 mm length for a suji cause I'm not a fan of the shorter ones. The profile looks very adaptable to different tasks. And the handle is nicely bling without being ostentatious. Would make a really nice Christmas gift!!!


----------



## sac36555 (Nov 14, 2018)

I don’t see a price?


----------



## Nikabrik (Nov 14, 2018)

sac36555 said:


> I don’t see a price?


Gotta click the link in his post, where you can buy directly.

Threw me off at first, too.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Nov 14, 2018)

Dave usually provides a prominent link to click on. Here's the link: https://martellknives.com/collections/buy/products/270mm-wa-sujihiki-in-52100-professional


----------



## sac36555 (Nov 14, 2018)

Actually that seems like a great price for a hand forged, made in USA, reputable knifemaker.


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 15, 2018)

Thanks for the feedback guys and thanks Rick for the link, I goofed on that.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Nov 15, 2018)

I wrote to Dave in a PM already that this is actually pretty much what I do not like: it is loud, it is colourful... But the combination of all this is just gorgeous. The patina is pretty cool, but the handle, it just screams at me. Look at the colours! The orange spacers match the orange-ish accents of the wood just perfectly. And then the horn... Wow, Dave, just wow. Whoever buys this, congratulations. This one is not simple, but it is simply stunning!


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 15, 2018)

Thanks Manuel


----------



## Nemo (Nov 15, 2018)

This looks pretty nice Dave.


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 15, 2018)

Nemo said:


> This looks pretty nice Dave.



Thanks Phil!

BTW, this knife will work equally as well on OZ turkey too.


----------



## Nemo (Nov 15, 2018)

Dave Martell said:


> Thanks Phil!
> 
> BTW, this knife will work equally as well on OZ turkey too.


No too many turkeys in Oz. Sometimes have them at Chrissie. Often as a turducken.

I would love to indulge, but the current state of the Aussie dollar intercedes.


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 17, 2018)

*PRICE DROP*! 
Click on picture...


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 19, 2018)

BUMP! 

If you have any questions please feel free to ask!


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 19, 2018)

Anyone curious how I did the patina?


----------



## Nikabrik (Nov 19, 2018)

Dave Martell said:


> Anyone curious how I did the patina?


You know it!

If I were to make a 100% uneducated guess, I'd wonder if you'd applied the patina-inducing agent with plastic wrap, crumpled paper, or perhaps fabric.


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 19, 2018)

This stuff is so simple to do yet there's a gazillion variables to change things ever so slightly. On this knife you're seeing the 2nd major patina I applied where I did 3 layers of mustard at first. It looked horrible so I sanded it away completely. I was sort of bummed about this at the time so I let it sit overnight when I had an idea.

What I then did was 5 layers all different. Mustard, bluing paste, ferric chloride, liquid bluing, then mustard again. Each layer I sanded lightly to get what I thought would look good with the next layer. I used blue shop towels to apply the acids playing with the way I would ball up the loose ends. I was just messing around until I got something I liked and then stopped.

It's a bit more time consuming then just finishing a blade like normal but it's not hard work and it's fun so I'll likely do more of it.....well that is if people like it...._.er_ buy it. LOL


----------



## daddy yo yo (Nov 20, 2018)

Can someone please buy this one? This is the sexiest suji I have ever seen!


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 20, 2018)

daddy yo yo said:


> Can someone please buy this one? This is the sexiest suji I have ever seen!



Will someone listen to this guy...he makes a lot of sense!


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 20, 2018)

*24hr PRICE DROP!* 

Priced to move quickly folks...*$128 OFF* what I should get but bills need to be paid and you know how that goes....my pain is your gain!

https://martellknives.com/collections/buy/products/270mm-wa-sujihiki-in-52100-professional


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 21, 2018)

This knife is *SOLD!*


----------



## daddy yo yo (Nov 21, 2018)

Wow! Congratulations to both buyer and seller... I am relieved I didn’t have to pull the trigger myself... Man, I have no need whatsoever for another suji but this one made me itch...


----------

